# Hedgehog cage



## kaykayb98 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello everyone! I was wondering if a 40 gallon terrarium would be good for a hedgie? It’s glass with a mesh lid (which I can take off). It’s oretty big and I know hedgies have poor vision and don’t like super big enclosures, but is it okay if I take the hedgie out every day to get some out of cage time? ( I do not own a hedgehog yet but will hopefully be getting one soon!) thanks!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

40g tanks arent that big, and certainly are not an appropriate sized enclosure for a hedgehog unfortunately. When you factor in the size of their wheels and a hide, there isnt much room for added enrichment - let alone room to move around.

The minimum size for a hog is 8 square feet, or 4ft x 2ft. Some use connected bins, I personally prefer to have a more open floorspace that isnt broken up. You can buy (or make) a C&C cage, or if you want something more available on the commercial scale, the midwest guinea pig habitat is a pretty popular choice. Although yes, they have poor eyesight - they *love* to run around. Once their enclosure is set up appropriately (i.e plenty of hides to choose from), the skys the limit for how large their enclosure can be.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey there! Like Emc said, it is small. The main issue with size is not enough “stuff” to fill their enclosures. Some hedgehogs do get a bit uncomfortable when there’s a lot of EMPTY space in their house, so just be sure to fill whatever house you get them with lots of hides, blankets, boxes etc. If you do end up with the 40, it’ll be extremely beneficial for your hedgie to have plenty of free roam time- hours really. So, yes, if you can find a larger set up at a comparable price, I’d highly recommend it. The Midwest guinea habitat is what I use, and you can find it for around 30-50$!
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You could use a larger terrarium with a mesh lid no problem. 
4ft single vivariums are good for hedgehogs. (Check the width on them all as they come differnt hights and widths. 
Or as the other two have said a C&C cage and the midwest ginuea pig cage is a good one to use.


----------



## kaykayb98 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks guys for the feedback! Much appreciated!


----------

